# How many days till FET after a fresh BFN?



## Sally Sally Wally (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Hope you can offer a bit of advice, I've just had a BFN and am in the process of waiting for my period to start and wondered how many days it normally is until I can have a FET? I've read somewhere that it's around the 20th day, but wondered if anyone could throw some light please?

Sally x


----------



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,
I am also awaiting AF, hopefully within next 10 days...The FET Specialist told me that ET is done once you ovulate, so basically depends on whether you have regular periods and if ovulate around half way through cycle. They determine this by either giving you ovulation sticks to test at home, or call you in for scan starting around day 10. It also depends how many days are your embryos..so for example if i ovulate on day 17 and you have a 5 day old embryo, you would have the transfer 5 days after ovulation..Hope that helps xx


----------



## Sally Sally Wally (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Hope, that massively helps!! xx


----------



## Jen81 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Sally,

It depends whether you're doing a natural or medicated transfer? If natural then as hope says it fits into your normal cycle, but I'm having a medicated transfer and so have to start down reg injections on day 21 then go for scan after a couple of weeks, if everything looks ok then I start taking estrogen tablets to build up the lining and go back for another scan after 2 weeks then hopefully they'll be able to do the transfer a few days later. So it will be quite a long cycle & is very different to a natural one.

Good luck! Xx


----------



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Your welcome! Feel free to message me if you need any more details. Also if we are both having ET around the same time it would be nice to have an FET buddy to share experience and advice with  This will be my first FET. I cant wait but reallyyy nervous aswel.xx


----------



## madeleineus (Mar 12, 2011)

Sally Sally -----I have tried to PM you but your mailbox is full


----------



## MissSplendid (Aug 4, 2010)

Sally- tried to PM you but mailbox full


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there, it depends on whether you have a medicated cycle or not. I've had medicated FET cycles and it's around 20 days. Basically once your next period starts you start on the medication (day 1) and then have a scan around day 10 and then assuming OK, you have the FET about a week later. When you start the progesterone depends on what day transfer you are having, e.g. if you have a 5 days transfer, you start the progesterone 5 days before FET. It's a lot more straight forward and easier to plan than a fresh cycle, assuming your lining is good.


----------

